# New to western!



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Two months ago I got a gangly, fugly (in most peoples eyes he is, but I think he is perfect), skinny TB who is 17hh. When I bought him, I didnt think he could ever do western, nope, not a chance. After someone said that he could never do western and if he did he would suck, I got the urge to try. I have ridden western before, placing 2nd and 3rd in my two gait eq. classes (though that was on a old boy with Ring Bone about 2 years ago). I have ridden western since, but more just based on having fun. But I havent ridden western for about 4+ months. I do miss it though.

So now to the important stuff.

Bear is 17hh, a TB, has only done hunters (though he is a very smart boy and picks things up really fast), but does this mean he wont make a good western horse? If you ask me, no, that doesnt mean he wont make a good western horse. I know a lot of TBs who are good western horses and I do know WP horses that are 17ish hands. What is your opinion on this?

Also, how do I get started? Should I start with just free lunging Bear with the western on him? I wouldnt change bits for a while so he doesnt get super confused. I would just ride him in a loose ring snaffle until he got used to it. I would be showing him two handed until he got used to the whole "neck reining" thing. We would only be doing schooling shows until fair next summer.

I guess I just was advice! I will have a trainer coming out once a week (hopefully) that has shown western like mad and racks up the blues. I might be able to ride a really nice WP horse every once and a while too.

Sorry for the super long post everyone! If I get some good replies I might post a video on Bear and I in our dressage tack attempting dressage!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think he would be a good WP horse. 
I think it depends on what you want to do. He would be good at something like pole bending but not at barrel racing. Barrels is best on a QH who is bred for short bursts of speed. And one who is shorter bodied so they can turn faster. Your TB is more of the go fast for a long time sort of bred :lol:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Vidaloco! The only gaming I would do with him is Cal Stakes, maybe a bit of pole bending, but he is a train, so that might be a problem. (size 80" balnket). I might do some very, very basic reining with him, as he has nice stops and such. But mainly WP and WE.

I have pretty much convinced myself to post the video now, so I will post that soon.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

The switch from an English to a Western saddle...weight wise, should not be a problem. Its the lack of leg contact (since western fenders take up you calf) that might throw him for a loop. Also, you leg and seat position might be a little odd...western stirrups are supposed to be much lower than English ones, and western seat is much more relaxed.

Having said that, he should do absolutely fine. I have a TB a year and a half off the track, and in that year he was never ridden, its just been these past few months that I've put a saddle on him. Other than issues with the gate and with a bit (he wasn't the biggest fan of putting it in his mouth, and I used a simple D-ring) he took to it really well. 

I also use a combination of one and two handed reining... I hold my reins in one hand. but depending on the way I want to turn increase the tension on either rein (its a hand movement thing...you do it with twp fingers). This also is helping him learn neck reining.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply sam! As I have said, I have done western before, but I just love your explaination of the difference of the saddles and positioning! I will post a video when get in from free lunging him with the western on


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, any horse can do western and most do well . It may take him some time getting used to the larger tack and the cues that are more spread out. I won't say they aren't as subtle, they just take up a larger area because of the tack. Most times, it doesn't take much time to teach them to neck rein and the best place to start is in a standard snaffle. Good luck and I can't wait for some vids and pix.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures of our ride today. Remember this is Bears first ever western ride, and I have never really been a western rider (only doing it for fun every once and a while; now I am taking it much more seriously). The last picture is from a few days ago (10/19/09 I think). That was his first time with a western saddle on.

Here are some pictures everyone! Please be nice  I am totally okay with a light critique, just some touch ups and such. I know what I need to work on for the most part... Sit straight, heels down, eyes up. I feel like the stirrups were a bit long, but maybe im wrong, what do you guys think? Also feel free to post anything that you think I should work on with him for future rides. I am hoping I will be able to show in the bit im riding him in (the snaffle with no shanks, dont know the western term for a dee ring) and I will be able to show two handed, but we will see... "/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, what a leggy horse. LOL. I think your stirrups are around the right length but it is hard to judge just from a few pix. One thing that you might try is to relax your seat a bit and let your thighs slide back a bit more. That would straighten out your knees a touch and in turn, make the stirrup fit better and enable you to drop your heel. It does look to me like you are sitting a little forward but that may just be my eyes. He looks like such a sweet old guy and will look much better with a little bit of weight. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone said that horse was fugly?? All I see is a handsome, happy guys who is content as can be


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He looks great in a western saddle !


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! You all have no idea how much that means to me and how happy it makes me to hear all of the nice comments!

smrobs:
Very well written! I will make sure and say something to my western trainer about what you said and have her keep an eye out for the things you mentioned.
I was just riding in the position the saddle was putting me in, so im guessing that I will need to be a bit more forcused on how I am riding(?). 
Im super proud of him for being able to pick up western so quickly. For being a hunter his whole life and him being 13, I think he is doing pretty good. 

Mrs B:
Thank you! And yeah, I had a few people say that I was crazy for buying him. Even my mom questioned me, but I just set my mind on him. And now I have a prefect horse (in my eyes). So thank you so much!

lacyloo:
Thank you, I agree ;]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I understand completely. LOL. I personally find it impossible to sit with the straight line from shoulders to hips to heels in a western saddle or I feel incredibly off balance. I always have to have my feet a little bit forward. This is my normal riding position (though I am fighting to break the habit of having too much weight on my feet).




























My biggest problems are looking down and having my heels up (habits I picked up riding colts LOL). A bit of no-stirrup work might help a bit. Try not to keep a death grip with your knees either. You have a great start going, just keep it up.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

What a beautiful horse! I think he will pick up Western in no time =] 

Of course, I no nothing about, or have never done English, just rode in the saddle once. haha.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Did you get picture happy smrobs? ;] How the saddle was making me sit was making my legs cramp (and Bear was being super lazy, as I am trying to not wear my spurs as much). I think the whole chair seat thing is considered confortable for a lot of people, so maybe now western saddles are being made so you have one. I find them very unconfortable.

Thank you Chevy!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I get a little pic crazy sometimes, sorry . 

I guess you do learn something new every day. I had always heard of a "chair seat" but never really looked into what it was and didn't realize that I had one. LOL. Yeah, a lot of western saddles are made with the leathers set farther forward to encourage it (or at least make a straight seat difficult). I am not sure why, maybe because they were designed to be ridden all day long? :?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never done any WP but I've always heard that your body should be in a position that if the horse was slipped out from under you, you would be standing upright. I try to ride this way, not sure if its correct or not. I do pay attention to "heel to ear" position even though I'm just trail-riding. 
I found this description on stirrup position for WP. Thought you might find it useful. 

*Legs and Feet:* Stirrup length is important. When standing up in the stirrups with your heels lower than your toes and your knees slightly bent, there should be a space about 2 1/2 to 3 inches (a hand’s width) between the buttocks and the saddle. The knees and thighs are rolled in so that the flat part of the knee is against the saddle. There is light contact with the horse on the inside of the calves. Ankles are flexed so the heels are lower than the toes. Only the balls of the feet are in the stirrups.

Here is the entire article if your interested- Western Seat Basics – America’s Horse Daily

ETA- I did get butt craps when I first started trying to ride like this so be prepared :lol:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I agree with ya smrobs! I think the western saddles are out to get us! ;] I think it also helps spread the weight out over the horses back more, but I may be wrong.

What a good article Vidaloco! And I was getting really bad thigh cramps because of me having to use my legs differently and me being in the chair seat. So I am hoping my butt will go numb and that way I will be set! ;]


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! he is so handsome I love him!!! ugly? no way_. I want him!!!_
_Anyways I would try trail or maybe WP but he would look great in a trail!!!_
_I am not a fan of games no offense but he would look so neat roping._


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to try the exact same thing with my TB!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

He is a pretty pretty boy and i think he could go western with some minor tweaks he has a a great headset and they do have snaffle bit classes


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually, your stirrups look just a hair too short in your pictures. Vidaloco posted a very good description of how to measure stirrup length. When you stand up in the saddle you should just be able to fit your fist between your butt and the seat. 
Haha, just get used to the butt cramps, they're a sign that you're sitting in the right position. I almost always get them when I ride. 

Your horse looks super cute in western attire. I don't think you'll have too much of an issue getting him to adjust. To me it's almost harder for the rider to adjust than the horse. Just make sure to read the rules on any classes you enter. Usually only "green" horses (i.e. those under 4 or 5) are allowed to show in snaffles. 

Good luck! You two look like you make a good team


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I thikn he would be a great western horse! And he would be good at at speed stuff! The reason that barrels would be hard though, is that he's so tall, its harder on him to turn so tight and fast.


----------

